# Murcia



## Tabitha90 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello
I'm looking to relocate to the Murcia area from the UK in the future, anyone from that area here? I do visit several times a year and fallen in love with the place. Learning Spanish too. I'm keeping an eye on the Brexit negotiations to see how it may affect ex-pats. 
look forward to hearing from you....
Trish


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Did you get any info?*



Tabitha90 said:


> Hello
> I'm looking to relocate to the Murcia area from the UK in the future, anyone from that area here? I do visit several times a year and fallen in love with the place. Learning Spanish too. I'm keeping an eye on the Brexit negotiations to see how it may affect ex-pats.
> look forward to hearing from you....
> Trish


Hi. We're thinking of investigating the Murcia area too. Did you get any responses? Do you have any useful info you could pass on please? Eg pretty, quiet areas, the climate etc etc?


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

To get a meaningful response, I think you need to be a little more specific. "Murcia Area" could mean the city itself, Cartagena, Lorca, La Manga, St.Javier, Mazarron and umpteen other places. All very different.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*The whole area!*



Blanco53 said:


> To get a meaningful response, I think you need to be a little more specific. "Murcia Area" could mean the city itself, Cartagena, Lorca, La Manga, St.Javier, Mazarron and umpteen other places. All very different.


Personally I do mean the whole area!  We've never been (currently further north) but will be heading down to explore soon and looking for advice as to towns to drive around. Thinking upmarket, quiet, pretty, some greenery around houses, no high rise blocks. Classy! Even little pockets of class. Within 20 to 30 minutes of shops and facilities and 40 minutes of things like top restaurants.


----------



## Salonica (Feb 28, 2014)

Have a look at Cabo de Palos, right next to La Manga, but very different. Small village, but full of life. Very Spanish, no hotels, just apartments and houses. I've been going there for years and finally bought an apartment in 2004. A very special place.


----------



## ScottieLass (May 28, 2017)

Hi
I'm in Murcia region - based outside Lorca in the mountains. LOVE it. Learning Spanish, have a wonderful community of European expats around us even though we are very rural. Happy to answer questions!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

You could try looking at Aguilas aka Lorca by the sea. The Isla del Fraile development is definitely upmarket . Follow signs for Calabardina (popular village with German speakers) and its on the right just after Decathlon. Last time I went up was out of season and nobody was on the gate but there is supposed to be a good restaurant up there, make sure you follow the road round to the other side of the hill too. Los Collados is further up the same road but on the left after the aparthotel and has a lot of what you are looking for too but you will need a car or bike or use the bus to do anything more than use the pools or go for a walk.
A useful link is here: http://murciatoday.com/aguilas_1-t.html


----------



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there, everyone has there own idea of lovely, so decent viewing trips are a must. For me personally, I bought between lorca and Puerto lumbreras. We are 17 minutes from the coast where the you can find busy beaches in towns and lovely quiet coves out of town. 3 minute drive to a lovely village where you can get pretty much everything you need, even on a Sunday. It is quiet and peaceful with lovely mountain views without being remote. Shopping centre with cinema etc 5 minutes away and 2 large towns 7 minutes away.

No high rises, lovely landscaped gardens from which I enjoy the scenery and the pool. 

Wonderful, authentic, little village where people are very friendly and helpful. A few brits around , but not enough to spoil it.

That is my idea of lovely.

Happy to help out with any questions


----------



## AnthonyCoyne (Aug 5, 2018)

Based on the history of the city/town and the convenience of available shops, restaurants, transportation links etc, I'm seriously considering Cartagena as a place to buy an apartment. In advance of my visit (probably early in 2019) are there any comments either positive or negative about the area?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AnthonyCoyne said:


> Based on the history of the city/town and the convenience of available shops, restaurants, transportation links etc, I'm seriously considering Cartagena as a place to buy an apartment. In advance of my visit (probably early in 2019) are there any comments either positive or negative about the area?


I have only visited Cartegena, but I thought it seemed a nice place to live and was much more to my style than busy, tourist dominated Orihuela where friends have a place. It reminded me of Santander in the north. Seems a manageable size, clean and attractive, not too many English speakers I imagine... It would probably be too hot for me in the summer though


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Have visited Cartagena once,rich in Roman remains,easy to find and walk around also a pleasant harbour.


----------

